# Any CI Carioca 644 low profile owners



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all, Is there anybody with this vehicle 2006 model that can help. I'm trying to find out if there should be a strip that goes over the join on the roof between the front fibreglass section and the flat section. Thanks


----------

